# goat that likes to sit like a dog.



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've caught our goat princess sitting like this a few times. She's so silly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, yep, some of mine do that, it is so cute.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw one do that 2 days before she kidded. She looked hilarious! Two big basketball bellies on each side, Haha!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha! How cute! She's looks like she's expecting treats for sitting


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. Lol shes a goof ball


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my pregnant does like to do that


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I just looked out a bit ago & though they will sit like that this time she was sitting at the hay rack chowing. 
Had I gone out with camera she would have stood up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Silly girl!
Snow White did this too the last couple of weeks of her pregnancy - off and on. One day I looked out the window and saw her sit up, then laid her head over on her side, I thought she was scratching, but she was trying to sleep like that!

The last few days of her pregnancy she would sit like that and scoot herself around the stall to get her hay or water. She ended up having 27lbs. worth of triplets lol


----------

